# Comcast Business Gateway



## Joe Morris

We have a Comcast Business Gateway ( SMC 8013 or 14, I think ). Every few days it will show this if you access the modem from the local network:

*Access Error: Data follows
when trying to obtain /login.asp

Can't get memory*

Actually, we found this when we lost our port forwarding for outside connections, and sometimes our wireless connections ( using a D-Link wireless router set to act as an access point ) either don't see the network ( i.e. IP address outside range set for local network ) and/or can't connect to the internet. Resetting the modem by unplugging the power usually get things going again.

Does anyone know why this is happening? Comcast came and checked the cabling and made some connector changes, and it doesn't happen every day now, but still happens after 2-3 days, without fail. The Comcast Gateway is also our DHCP server, so when it fails, we can have network problems if a machine needs to be rebooted. Any help with this will be appreciated.


----------



## af3

If the problem percists, contact them for support. If it is never resolved, switch ISPs if you have another in your area, or report them.

http://www.bbb.org/


----------



## Joe Morris

Changing ISP's is not an option for now. I am going to try to get them to give us a new Gateway. I am thinking that I might use a different router to manage the DHCP "chores", and then hope I can get the port forwarding to work through two routers. I think there is a way to give a fixed IP to the router so that the Comcast Gateway Router is virtually "invisible". I was hoping for a "quick fix", but it looks like I will have to switch our DHCP and NAT away from the Comcast Gateway.


----------



## GTMediaPDX

Hello - We're having the exact same problem, have been for a few months. Comcast support has been absolutely no help - in fact, when we made a service call here (we're in Portland, Oregon) they sent our technician out to some city in Southern California. When we asked them to come here instead (and no, I'm not joking) they said that there was nothing wrong with our set-up here and threatened to charge us to have someone come up, eventually convincing us that they really didn't care about the problem at all, more that they cared about getting more money. 

Once our modem goes into this 'mode' it becomes painfully slow - was that your experience? Did you have resolve your issue?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Joe Morris

A lightning storm took care of the problem. The Gateway got fried. The new one is working without a problem ( so far ).


----------



## dblankenship

I've had the same problem. Now with the 3rd cable modem in 14 months.

The first thing that tech support always wants to do is power cycle the cable modem.

Yes, this fixes the problem temporarily.

However, once we reset the cable modem/router then their isn't a problem for them to troubleshoot any more.

We use this for our 6 voip lines. Just rebooting it during the day isn't a very helpful solution.

I wish I could find something as fast yet more reliable.

Dave


----------



## GTMediaPDX

We actually FINALLY got this fixed about 2 weeks ago. It turned out that the tech-in-training that had accompanied the main Comcast tech had dropped the wrong static IP address into the modem setup somewhere (one of those screens that we the users are not allowed to see) - they were able to fix it from remote over a 10 minute phone call and it hasn't done this again since. The IP setting was off by one digit, set to a secondary IP that we also have but it was screwing up the works completely. It took about 4 calls to Comcast support but we finally found someone there that was familiar with this and was able to identify the problem - everyone else we talked to was a complete moron (one actually sent a tech out to the wrong company in the wrong state - talk about quality hiring procedures).


----------



## andernik

I have switched 6 Comcast modems with this problem. Tech support could never figure out what the issue was. My best guess is the design of the modem. The vents are on the sides. When the modem is laying flat there is no air circulation. If you have VOIP lines and a lot of Internet traffic going through the overheating causes damage to some component. My last modem lasted over a year standing upright on the side allowing the air to circulate freely. It was knocked down flat and overheated again causing the same problem. Once your modem overheats and gives out this error the only solution is to call the tech support and have them replace it. Otherwise the problem will keep coming back no matter what you/they do.


----------



## 2xg

Thanks for your feedback, surely it will benefit others.


andernik said:


> I have switched 6 Comcast modems with this problem. Tech support could never figure out what the issue was. My best guess is the design of the modem. The vents are on the sides. When the modem is laying flat there is no air circulation. If you have VOIP lines and a lot of Internet traffic going through the overheating causes damage to some component. My last modem lasted over a year standing upright on the side allowing the air to circulate freely. It was knocked down flat and overheated again causing the same problem. Once your modem overheats and gives out this error the only solution is to call the tech support and have them replace it. Otherwise the problem will keep coming back no matter what you/they do.


----------

